# Stuck with a Roubaix S-Works SL2



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

So I got the 2009 S-Works Roubaix SL2 Dura-Ace, size 54. I am actually quite happy with my purchase. I could not pass up the factory rebate sale. My first road bike was a 2004 Roubaix Pro and I will be keeping it as a back-up/winter bike.

I really like the black/red color scheme of the SL2. What’s nice is that there are a lot of components and accessories that also have black/red colors to go with this bike. I do a lot of riding in the hills and the stock compact crank along with the 11-28 cassette gearing is great. The bike as seen in the photos is 16.2 lbs. The 25c Armadillo Elite tires are heavy, but I like having the larger road contact area and flat protection going down steep curvy roads.

The bike is stock, except for the following switches:

Mavic Ksyrium SL Premium wheels > Shimano Dura-Ace WH-7850-C24-CL
Mavic B601 skewers > Zipp Ti skewers
Specialized S-Works Roubaix 700x23c tires > Specialized All Condition Armadillo Elite 700x25c
Specialized Toupe Gel saddle > Fizik Arione Wing Flex, black/red
Specialized Body Geometry Bar Phat white tape > Pro Carbon textured black tape and plugs


I also added the following accessories:

Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals
Zipp carbon bottle cage
Topeak Master Blaster Micro Rocket CBT pump
Specialized Mini-Wedgie Bag


----------



## darkest_fugue (Mar 14, 2009)

i really wouldnt mind being stuck with that at all


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Surprised we haven't sold any of those. I thought that would be hot bike of 2009. 

For what it's worth, 34/28 is within a half inch of a standard triple w/ a 25.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that is goregous


----------



## livestrong7 (May 17, 2009)

I would have seriously considered the SRAM Red group for this bike, but Specialized only offers this group with a Black/White graphics frame which does not look as nice as Black/Red. The bike also has their Specialized crankset, which is not as good as the Red crankset. Actually, my top choice would be the SL2 frame combined with the upcoming 2010 Force group, but you would have to wait till it came out and build up the bike from scratch...


----------

